# cleaning plastic plants



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

In the past I have soaked plastics in a bleach solution and it all came out so nice and clean, but then I noticed some of the plants would lighten up in color and didn't look good anymore. Now I use a brush on them but it takes forever to get them clean..Is there any products out there that would soak them clean like the bleach did but not change the color? :-? :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What are you needing to clean off of them?


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Algae, it usually is like a dark brown that forms on them and after so long they need to be cleaned..It is usually on the very tops of the plants..


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Add a bristle nose plec to your tank, he will clean them for you!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If it really only on the tops of the plants, then decreasing your lighting duration may just solve your problem.

A bristle nose plec, some otocinlus or chinese algae eaters will also do a good job on that stuff


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> some otocinlus


Just a word of warning..These little guys were suggested for my algae problems.
I found some at a box pet store..bought 5..
My fish loved each and every one of them...
Mmmmmm Good.
Why were snails not mentioned???


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Snails do not do well with most africans (especially mbuna) The fish pick at the eye stalks and the snails just retreat into their shells and starve. The larger Malawis can often pop them open.

The smaller types (malaysian trumpet snails and the like) are usdually ignored, but they are scavengers and not into alage eating.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, I would have to say it is the lighting..I have timers set: On at 8 am and off at 6 pm, then the moon lights go on till 11 pm...Do you think 2 hrs. less would make a difference? I know lights are for us and not the fish... :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Is there anyone home during they day to see the fish? I don't have my lights come on untill about 3pm since I don't get home until about 4.

Two hours would probably help some.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I am home till 4 and hubby gets home anywhere between 5 and 9 pm..I also have there feeding schedule between 8 and 9 am and then a little snack before I leave..LOL do you really think the fish don't care about the lights? Will they eat without lights? :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If there is enough light for you to see what you are doing, the fish can too, even with out the lights on. They will definitely eat with them being on.


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

You could try sterilizing fluid or tablets that you use to soak baby bottles. I think it is more gentle than regular bleach.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I've just thrown them in the top rack of the dishwasher before and that worked great - came out looking like brand new.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Dishwasher  I thought it was bad to use soap on anything that goes in fish tanks... :-?


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't put soap in it. The high pressure spray and heat cleaned em right off.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, That does sound like a good idea..I didn't mean to imply that you didn't know about the soap..I would imagine that would work on all aquarium decor... :thumb:


----------

